# Manuel Adrogue interview on Hiyaa Podcast



## jezr74 (Oct 6, 2014)

I found this to be a very interesting and enjoyable interview with Manuel Adrogue TKD practitioner from Argentina. He talks a lot about the history of Taekwondo and it's influence's from history.

Episode 31 - Interview with Manuel Adrogue - Hiyaa Martial Arts Podcast

I only recently found the podcast and is a year or so old episode, but is not time dependant.


----------

